# Bionic Release!



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

The CEO, Sanjay Jha, Said in the Q2 earnings report that the Bionic will be starting to appear in stores during September.

"We want to ensure that we deliver an exceptional consumer experience. Bionic will be the first device to deliver the combination of the power of LTE and a dual-core GHz processor. And it will be in the stores in September." -Sanjay Jha

There you have it! September it is!!


----------



## lev (Jun 17, 2011)

Awesome, can we ffwd through August?


----------



## CHRIS42060 (Jun 18, 2011)

I have posted on other forums but I am thinking I will pass on this phone. With Motorola's latest run of locking up phones on VZW I am not interested. So far the DX and DX2 can only be rooted on GB if it is pre-rooted and the D3 is looking pretty impossible. I would love to have a dual-core phone with 4G LTE, but I would rather be able to customize and modify as I see fit. I doubt that will be possible on the Bionic.


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

I agree. The Galaxy S II specs seem very similar. I plan on waiting for the Nexus Prime. I would love to see this phone come to VZW!


----------



## loooney2ns (Jun 13, 2011)

We still don't know if the SII will be 4G. If it is, the specs are better. If not, the Bionic is the way to go.


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

Why would Samsung release such a high spec phone and not include 4G? I just think Samsung would be stupid to not make it 4G you know?

Sent from my Droid using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## CHRIS42060 (Jun 18, 2011)

I have heard that the 4G LTE radio is rather large in a phone. I am thinking the GSII is so thin that may be the reason it would come to VZW without 4G.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

The HTC vigor looks pretty promising as well. Slated for vzw


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

Yes the vigor does it very promising. I plan on waiting for more info on the Vigor and the Nexus Prime before making my decision.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

I've been hearing lots of chatter about the Nexus Prime. Has there been some confirmation that it's coming to Verizon? Perhaps a semi-believeable rumor?


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

The first nexus phone was supposed to be on VZW but never went through. The second never had plans that we know of. The Prime is up in the air. It is said by some that it will be on VZW but others say it wont. This phone is going to be pretty good if its on VZW only downside is the screen is said to be a 4.0 I would like to see that bumped up a little.


----------



## TauntingBull (Jul 29, 2011)

Bionic should be a nice upgrade from the original Droid. But what I'm most curious about is what will get released during the Christmas season.......


----------



## Trooper (Jun 16, 2011)

TauntingBull said:


> Bionic should be a nice upgrade from the original Droid. But what I'm most curious about is what will get released during the Christmas season.......


Yeah that is what I'm struggling with.


----------

